# Removing FSA 24mm Reducers/Adapters from the BB30 bottom brackets.



## TrueType (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi everyone. I tried to remove the FSA 24mm Reducers from my 2015 Z6 which has BB30 bottom bracket but Shimano Tiagra crankset. The crankset came out easily, but I couldn't manage to remove the 24mm Reducers from the bottom bracket bearings. Are they usually this snug? Or are they loctited to the bearings in the factory?

I didn't use any special tools as I assumed they would slide out fairly easily. But they didn't. And I didn't want to put too much force or did any tapping which might damage the ball bearings.

Any hints?


----------

